# Top Ten Things People Say in Four Point Restraints



## nick80 (Sep 23, 2012)

> 10-"You can't do this to me, I have rights!"
>
> 9-"I'm gonna sue all of you!"
>
> 8-"I hate you all!"
>
> 7-"Hucccccrah" (Working up a spitball.)
>
> 6-"I'm gonna get you when I get out of this!"
>
> 5-"I'll be cool if you untie me."
>
> 4-"I gotta pee."
>
> 3-You're an A** Hole! Rent-a cop!"
>
> 2-"UGGGG, I -----CAAAAN------BRRRREEAAKK----THEEEESE!"
>
> 1-"OK, I've had enough, I'm leaving now."
>
> Feel free to add some of your own favorite quotes.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 23, 2012)

It just doesn't sound right without all of the swearing.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 23, 2012)

cool first post?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 23, 2012)

I prefer zzzzzzzzzzz because they have been chemically sedated.


----------



## King Wasabi (Nov 22, 2012)

had a good one a few nights ago, 
why aint you on this stretcher in these things f:censored::censored:k you!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 22, 2012)

"Yeah, yeah this is cool, I'm cool with this yeah, so, yeah I'm digging this."

Creepy creepy dude.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> cool first post?



Maybe it's one MMIZ's Aliases 

Lots of swearing. Some words that start with "F" and other fun words. 
Welcome to the board...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2012)

"Can I get a set of these for my bed?" Been asked that more then once.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2012)

About as funny as any other Letterman top 10 list. This Thanksgiving, I'd be thankful to never hear another Top 10 list.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 22, 2012)

Probably the weirdest thing that anyone has ever said to me in four-point restraints was: "you're right, I think I really should be these things, for my own safety. The voices in my head keeps telling me to hurt myself, I think this will work."

He was the only person that I have ever had _volunteer _for restraints… and he was on a 5150.


----------



## exodus (Nov 23, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> Probably the weirdest thing that anyone has ever said to me in four-point restraints was: "you're right, I think I really should be these things, for my own safety. The voices in my head keeps telling me to hurt myself, I think this will work."
> 
> He was the only person that I have ever had _volunteer _for restraints… and he was on a 5150.



I've had one person request to be in restraints as well. Also a 5150.


----------



## james88 (Nov 26, 2012)

"my nose itches"
"I don't know why I'm tied up like a crazy person, I'm not crazy I swear"


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 27, 2012)

That #4 about needing to pee...  Yeah, that's probably the most common one I get!  Had a partner try and "help" a guy out once with a urinal only to have the guy let fly before he was all set and got piss all over the place!  The look on his face **priceless**


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> I've had one person request to be in restraints as well. Also a 5150.


To quote a past patient, "Just because I'm crazy doesn't make me stupid, too!"


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2012)

*When the unit is in motion...*

"Wait! Where are you going! You missed the turn!".

(Well, the first two sentences were true, and the last one ought to be).


----------



## rescuepoppy (Nov 28, 2012)

After 2 years in a mental hospital (working not as a patient although that may be debatable at times) I have heard all sorts of things from patients in restraints. a good number will not pass on here but some of the tame ones are. Why am I here I didn't do nothing, I can break these straps any time I want (this patient was 13 years old and weighed about 95 pounds), I am going to put you in here when I get out, Iknow all the tricks to get out of here (multiple times in never did get loose). The best I can think of right now was I know the owner of this place I will have all of you fired.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 28, 2012)

How about "Where's the camera?"?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 28, 2012)

OMG did I say "camera"? OOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

